# Dog sitting - visits



## 5GR3T8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi - I'm a pet sitter/dog walker and am asking other sitters what they do about customers asking for dog sitting (visits to their home) if it's only once or twice a day they require the service? i.e. the dog is being left hours upon hours on it's own. I don't believe a dog should be left for long hours (if only 2 visits per day are required, that would be 12 hours) whilst the owner is away, and am turning down work on principle. Do other sitters do the same or take on the work anyway? I'd love to hear from you about this. Am I just nuts, or is it the right thing to do? Not sure if this forum is USA or U.K. but particularly interested in U.K. answers please. Thanks


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't do visits for dogs where the owners are away. They should either put in Kennels, hire someone to stay at their house with the dog or use someone who looks after dogs in their own home

http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/cop-dogs.pdf
"not leave your dog unattended in any
situation, or for any period of time that is likely
to cause it distress. "


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure what you're asking, all the dogs I look after are left for 'hours and hours' on their own, otherwise I wouldn't be needed... 

If the owner is not at home at all overnight I won't do visits or walks as I don't think dogs should be left unattended for such long periods of time. I would make an exception for an emergency if the owner had to be away for one night, but not on holiday or anything else they know about in advance.

There is no law that states dogs can't be left alone overnight, even the RSPCA doesn't state a dog can't be left overnight as long as they are being fed and watered and let out to toilet with adequate shelter, but it's just not my policy.

There will always be someone else willing to do it unfortunately.


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

I've just had an enquiry where someone wanted me to let their dog out twice a day while they are on holiday. They are going away next week and they have only just thought about the dogs!! 
I told them I wouldn't be able to look after them if no one was there overnight, he seemed dumbfounded!! I just gave him my price for overnight stays and left it at that. I need the money at the moment but I just can't morally leave two dogs overnight on their own


----------

